# Picky Pup - most palatable kibble



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

We've got an >11wk old girl and I've read the picky eater pinned thread along with several others. I can get her to eat Natural Balance L&R logs, Zukes PB, kibble laced with a bit of wet Merricks, cream of turkey babyfood, etc and I beieve if I stand my ground on "this is ur food", she'll eventually eat the softened kibble. The breeder has her ProPlan Puppy and we tried converting her to Orijen LB Pup but she'd eat around it, even when laced with something. We dont mind having to lace her food but I'd like to find a quality kibble replacement that nearly all pups will eat. I know that's a tough goal considering differing tastes...like she isnt big on anything fishy, even a drop of Griz Salmon Oil turns her away let alone all other flavors of Zukes (wild rabbit, chick, salmon, etc) and other quality treats.


I've researched the top kibbles and we had hoped for Orijen but are willing to try others like TOTW, Horizon, Wellness, Eagle Pack, BB, Acana etc which are all highly reviewed and grain free. My concern is collecting uneaten bags. We'll donate the Orijen to a shelter and will others she wont eat, but at ~$40 a pop for ongoing failure, this will get pricey at the benefit of our local shelters.


So is there a more highly accepted high quality picky pup kibble that others found to be "the one"? If even an adult kibble, might be easy to save yet another transition.


Horizon Complete LBP has a lower protein and calcium level than a lot, even Orijen and I know there are differing thoughts on high protein vs low calcuim. Love to see unbias studies on GSD raised on high protein, low calcuim or similar.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I did a blind taste test with my picky boy between Orijen, Nature's Variety Instinct and TOTW and it won paws down. It's the only thing he'll eat consistently. Doctoring up your pup's food is tempting but it's best not to. Put the food down for 20 mins and if she doesn't eat it pick it up until next mealtime [I assume she's eating 3 day]. She's tried a lot of foods for such a youngster so her stomach may need to settle down for a few days


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I did a blind taste test with my picky boy between Orijen, Nature's Variety Instinct and TOTW and it won paws down. It's the only thing he'll eat consistently. Doctoring up your pup's food is tempting but it's best not to. Put the food down for 20 mins and if she doesn't eat it pick it up until next mealtime [I assume she's eating 3 day]. She's tried a lot of foods for such a youngster so her stomach may need to settle down for a few days


I totally agree - these are the eating habits you are creating in your dog for life. Puppies will not starve themselves. I also have yet to have a puppy who wants to eat 3 times a day. Doesn't mean they don't exist, but I think most people think their puppy must eat three times a day, because that is what the books say. 

I would try two times, as Stosh said, put the food down for 20 minutes, if the puppy has only eaten a little, or not at all, pick it up and try again at dinner time.

Also, pick the food that works for YOU. At this age, get the puppy used to one kibble, no supplements. Once you have a puppy who is eating well and has firm, consistent stools, then I would start adding variety with wet foods and/or supplements.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with the other posters. 

AND, if you are concerned about excess bags of kibble, in case it doesn't agree with her, buy SMALLER bags. 

IMO, it is up to the HUMAN to decide what is best for the dog. Just like it is up to the parents to feed a child a well balanced diet, even though most would RATHER eat at McDonalds 3 meals a day


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

N Smith said:


> I totally agree - these are the eating habits you are creating in your dog for life. Puppies will not starve themselves. I also have yet to have a puppy who wants to eat 3 times a day. Doesn't mean they don't exist, but I think most people think their puppy must eat three times a day, because that is what the books say.


Siren would GLADLY eat 6 meals a day! (And she's been that way since 8 weeks. She has LITERALLY never missed a meal, not even once in 4 years.

That said, could be too that the OP is over feeding this puppy. I would either go to 2 meals a day, OR feed less per meal. And if she doesn't eat her meal, NO TREATS!!!!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Depending on where you get your food, most pet stores will return food within 30 days if there's at least 75-80% of the kibble left in the bag and if you have your receipt. Pet stores know that some dogs are picky, and won't always eat what the owners want them to. 
Plus, I don't think the humane societies/shelters will take opened bags of kibble, due to poison risks. (I know ours won't take it unless it's still sealed). 

That being said, I agree with the others. 
Also, I wouldn't really let the dog choose its own food. A lot of crappy brands, like Purina (though it sounds like you wouldn't ever feed that - just using it to make a point), put a ton of flavors and additives to make it smell/taste better to the dogs, when it's all junk.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Since she's had a variety of foods in a relatively short amount of time you might want to cook brown rice and cooked then rinsed ground beef or chicken to let her stomach settle for a few days. My guess is that she'll love it. Then add a bit of the kibble you choose into each meal while you reduce the rice/meat mixture. Like others have said, not all pups eat the same number of meals. Many of us have been in your position and it takes a bit of experimentation but try not to stress too much over it- like others have said, pick a food and stick with it and unless there's a real sensitivity or adverse reaction, she'll eat.


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree on the 'bad' habit of sprucing up her food but she's a bit thin coupled with picky and I didnt want her losing more weight. Breeder started on the ProPlan and I know that isnt quality. With PP, I typically add some hot water to make a gravy and moisten it. We've been giving a cup per day divided into three meals which is also augmented with treats for engagement training. I guess what bothers me is if I did 3 batches of the moistened kibble, she wouldnt eat it all day but if after refusing dinner I laid out some spiked or Natural Balance, she'd inhale it.

We just bought a 5# of TOTW Sierra Mtn which claims "this formula offers a taste sensation like no other" and we'll try 3 meals. 

Questions: For her age and wieght, ProPlan says 1cup/day and TOTW says 2-3cups/day. Is this because it's of higher protein and quality? Seems like a big discrepancy. How much shoud an 11wk old girl eat per day? 

Also, do you all not mix in cottage cheese, plain lowfat yogurt, salmon oil, etc into their meals? Exclusively dry kibble for meals? What are your enagement treats? She loves Natural Balance but third ingrediant is sugar :|


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

I've also heard about and am prepared to try brown rice with double water and boiled skinless chicken, but she doesnt seem to be a fan of chicken except when a tried plain, sauceless bland bbq chick breast. We have so many bags of quality and holistic treats we've tried which she'll sniff and not even lick. Might make a casserole of em served with garlic bread  j/k


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh isn't a fan of chicken either. When I give Stosh food other than kibble I give it after the meal like a dessert so he'll eat the meal first. I put a spoonful of TOTW canned in the kibble to keep his weight up. One cup of food per day isn't enough for a pup.


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what I thought on quantity. When the breeder said 1 cup I initially took it as per meal and she would then only eat once per day, if all of it. I'll try 3/4cup 3 times a day and see what she'll do.

So you do spruce up with canned? I started augmenting with Merrick's canned lamb but then that stopped working. 

My plan tonight is 1/2cup PP and 1/4 of TOTW Sierra, no augments. I'd rather just cut her over cold turkey but understand her system wont like that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I stir about 2 tbls of canned in with the kibble for the added calories


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have always fed my pups/dogs PLAIN, DRY kibble from 7 or 8 weeks. No water, no additives ect.... And after 35 YEARS, I've still NEVER had a "picky eater".

When I feed things like people food, canned food, supplements ect.... It is fed SEPERATE from meals. Either after meals like dessert, or at a totally different time of day like an afternoon or bedtime snack.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I would not work on the engagement right now if I was dealing with a puppy this picky just because giving treats at other times makes eating the kibble an option. Only kibble at meal times no treats at all in between. Sometimes you have to work on one thing at a time and leave off the other training until the issue has been dealt with.

I don't add things to my dogs food at all either unless there is a reason and usually I don't start supplementing with things like salmon oil until they are older because I only do supplements for those dogs that need it. Also the supplements are never used to entice the dogs to eat it is because I want them to have the supplement not because they want it.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

My picky one LOVES 4health!!! Its not as expensive as others but is a good quality dog food. In fact they wouldnt hardly touch tastes of the wild. 4 health was the way to go for mine


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Depending on where you get your food, most pet stores will return food within 30 days if there's at least 75-80% of the kibble left in the bag and if you have your receipt. Pet stores know that some dogs are picky, and won't always eat what the owners want them to.
> Plus, I don't think the humane societies/shelters will take opened bags of kibble, due to poison risks. (I know ours won't take it unless it's still sealed).
> 
> That being said, I agree with the others.
> Also, I wouldn't really let the dog choose its own food. A lot of crappy brands, like Purina (though it sounds like you wouldn't ever feed that - just using it to make a point), put a ton of flavors and additives to make it smell/taste better to the dogs, when it's all junk.


Really pet stores in your area will take back open food? 

Some bags have a guarantee which can be done through the store but ultimately the company that makes the food takes the hit on that. If there is no guarantee then it is the store that is taking the hit and loosing a lot of money. I suppose big stores could get away with this but I work at an independent place and I hate it when customers ask if we will refund the food if their dog wont eat it. I think it is unreasonable to ask for a refund on food because a dog wouldn't eat it. Especially since the people who don't want to shell out the money created there own problem.

I have never meet a kibble that all of my dogs were not more than happy to eat if it was offered.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How goes the meal times?

Kaos is a FOOD HOUND :rofl: and I think would eat anything.

Dante wasn't picky but would get a bit "What-ever" about his food after a time until I found Nature's Logic - which even after 3 1/2 years he still does the "dinner dance" for each meal.

Kaos is eating California Natural Chicken and Rice adult formula


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh and from time to time I'll throw a raw egg in, or add some warm water but that is the exception and not the rule


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I hear TOTW is epic. Pacific Stream blend is popular amongst many crowds, try that. Some of these higher end food companies will even be super awesome and if your pup doesn't like it, return it for a full money guarantee. Win/win.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

BlackGSD said:


> I have always fed my pups/dogs PLAIN, DRY kibble from 7 or 8 weeks. No water, no additives ect.... And after 35 YEARS, I've still NEVER had a "picky eater".
> 
> When I feed things like people food, canned food, supplements ect.... It is fed SEPERATE from meals. Either after meals like dessert, or at a totally different time of day like an afternoon or bedtime snack.


I have not either and have had dogs since 1965...they just ate what we gave them ravenously......if one of them refused a meal it was off to the vet...I do add the salmon oil and glucosamine to the food though. Give pills that way too and it all just disappears.


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

Update: Sorry for the delay but life has been busy with our girl. Turns out she had giardia and her tummy was just upset. We got that sorted and verified with several tests. She also had eaten a walnut shell half when we first got her, before realizing how "mouthy" she was. With all that sorted and some food consistency, she is now ravenous! Her meals are a concoction of sorts though. She gets three meals with treats and apples/carrots for brunch. The meals are: 3/4cup TOTW Sierra, 1/2cup cubed boiled chicken, 2tbsp brown rice, 2tbsp Nat Bal L.I.D chicken/sweet potato canned, 1tbsp TOTW High Prairie canned, 1 pump Griz salmon oil for bfast/1tbsp virgin coconut oil for dinner and we alternate 2-3tabsp plain yogurt and cottage cheese. She loves baby carrots, diced apples, bones with some meat on them, etc. For high reward treats, we primarily use Nat Bal Lamb/Rice logs cubed up, some organic turkey hotdogs and her fav and 'crack'.....Zukes PB pellets!

Her poo was diarrhea prior ranging to soft serve. We now have nice 'firmies' and she looks fw to meals. We are a bit behind on weight but catching up quickly. The salmon oil and cocnut oil has done wonders for her dandruff and her big girl coat is coming in through the puppy fuzz with a high shine. Cant rave enough about the effects of coconut oil for people and dogs...most healthy and they think it make thwart Alzheimer's!


----------

